# Rules changed Very very Important - who are yet to lodge visa and planning in future



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I just did my visa lodging today. Probably the first person in the financial year 2018.

So thought will share the changes that has happened. Prior July 2018 people who lodged visa had the luxury of uploading documents after paying visa fees

The new system does not work that way and it mandates document upload along with filling the visa application. Only then you can pay the fees.

So future aspirants and rest who are yet to lodge their visa , this is FYI. Make a note.

P.S : you can still pay the fees with missing documents but you go to wait for the CO to come back and ask now. 

Regards,
Bala


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just did my visa lodging today. Probably the first person in the financial year 2018.
> 
> ...


This is worrying now, what happens if PCC or some other documents take time to obtain? I'm in USA, I'm not sure how much time PCC for India (through Indian Embassy) and PCC for federal and state in USA takes :-( And we will only have 60 days to get all documents ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> This is worrying now, what happens if PCC or some other documents take time to obtain? I'm in USA, I'm not sure how much time PCC for India (through Indian Embassy) and PCC for federal and state in USA takes :-( And we will only have 60 days to get all documents ?


You can do the rest when as and when you get it I believe.

The CO will ask for it anyways.

Also forgot to mention that if any of the section is empty without document then there is a pop up that appears where it asks for the justification as to why the evidence of documents is not fully complete. There you can justify with your answers.

P.S: Nothing is going to stop you from paying the fees but just wanted to shower the information that primary process has changed.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you. And Grats for lodging your visa. I have few more questions, if you don't mind as I'm expecting invite in the next 2-3 rounds (details in my signature). 

1) Employment documents - I have been in one single company for my entire experience duration. I don't think I have payslips for my first 3 years :-| Will the ITR-V or ITR form suffice for those 3 years? or can I get a written document from my HR?

2) Employment documents - The offer letter sent by my employer was in an email and it was not signed - Is it sufficient or do I need to get the signed copy from my employer?

3) Employment documents - PF documents - When we moved to USA, I closed my PF account and got my money back. I don't think I have any document on the same :-( Is this mandatory?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you. And Grats for lodging your visa. I have few more questions, if you don't mind as I'm expecting invite in the next 2-3 rounds (details in my signature).
> 
> 1) Employment documents - I have been in one single company for my entire experience duration. I don't think I have payslips for my first 3 years :-| Will the ITR-V or ITR form suffice for those 3 years? or can I get a written document from my HR?
> 
> ...


1. How about bank statements where you would have received your salary by that time ? . Yes , tax documents are a significant proof for you in this case.

2. Try to get one with authorized signatory. In all my offer letters it is duly signed by an authority from the company along with the content in their letter head.

3. PF is not of that importance. It is an additional support proving your employment. You should be good here without PFs. But one thing though you closed your PF account , the details of employer paid PF on your behalf should be available as document in their system. I did get one from Wipro and Deloitte.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> 1. How about bank statements where you would have received your salary by that time ? . Yes , tax documents are a significant proof for you in this case.
> 
> 2. Try to get one with authorized signatory. In all my offer letters it is duly signed by an authority from the company along with the content in their letter head.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bala, again. 

1) When I joined this company there were only 3 others beside me :-| so, the salary payment was directly from one of our founder's bank account for first 1.5 years. Will that suffice? I hope HDFC will let me download bank statements for all my past 10 years. 

2) I will ask them if they have the paper copy of the signed document, if not, what are my options? Like, can I get one signed on current date?

3) PF is also something our company started only 5 years after I joined, as it is not required to have PF if number of employees < 25 in India. So, even if I get a copy from my employer it will be only after 5 years (until 7th year i.e., 2 years). After 7th year I moved to USA :-| 

Please let me know if I should be asking all these questions via PM. Many thanks for your patience and help Bala.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you Bala, again.
> 
> 1) When I joined this company there were only 3 others beside me :-| so, the salary payment was directly from one of our founder's bank account for first 1.5 years. Will that suffice? I hope HDFC will let me download bank statements for all my past 10 years.
> 
> ...


1. I do not think that will prove that. Source of the transaction should be from your company so that your company name is reflected.

2. No do not get a offer letter with current date. Instead get a letter in their letter head confirming you are associated with the company between so and so period. That will help. Also if you have not gathered compensation letters , promotion letters etc gather it. It will support your employment additionally.

3. PF you can still collect for the years they can provide for. At the end of the day it is going to end up in your favor.

Last but not least , do not hesitate to reach out via PM. I am more than happy to give it back to the expat community. This is the place where I started my journey enriching my knowledge in April 2015 and where I stand now is because of the various experts , push and answers that made me reach this stage.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just did my visa lodging today. Probably the first person in the financial year 2018.
> 
> ...



Guys ,

Correction here. You can still go ahead and upload later. It is just that the system is asking to upload docuements what you have upfront.

Good luck


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Correction here. You can still go ahead and upload later. It is just that the system is asking to upload docuements what you have upfront.
> 
> Good luck


was it this way earlier or something that has changed now?


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

p4karthikeyan said:


> This is worrying now, what happens if PCC or some other documents take time to obtain? I'm in USA, I'm not sure how much time PCC for India (through Indian Embassy) and PCC for federal and state in USA takes :-( And we will only have 60 days to get all documents ?


I applied from California and here the timelines for PCC:

Federal: 1 Week
State: 5 Days
A friend of mine did India PCC in the first week of June and got PCC yesterday. 

Hope it helps. 

P.S: Make sure fingerprints are scanned properly and use Livescan instead of ink.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> was it this way earlier or something that has changed now?


All remains as is. But in the visa filing process it is asking to upload whatever documents you have.

You can still upload the documents later.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> I applied from California and here the timelines for PCC:
> 
> Federal: 1 Week
> State: 5 Days
> ...


who can do the Livescan for FBI PCC? any institutes?


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> I applied from California and here the timelines for PCC:
> 
> Federal: 1 Week
> State: 5 Days
> ...


Thank you very much Kevin. Do you mind answering my query on Indian PCC? 

1) Which embassy should I use to apply India PCC? 

2) What documents do I need for my Indian address? Is passport sufficient, but that only has my native address (where my parents are)?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you very much Kevin. Do you mind answering my query on Indian PCC?
> 
> 1) Which embassy should I use to apply India PCC?
> 
> 2) What documents do I need for my Indian address? Is passport sufficient, but that only has my native address (where my parents are)?


Refer this link for NY Indian Embassy

https://www.indiainnewyork.gov.in/p...2MzFjYzJkODQxYjdjNjM3MTdhNDg1ZGY3Njc5MTI1MCJ9


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> who can do the Livescan for FBI PCC? any institutes?


Google


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you very much Kevin. Do you mind answering my query on Indian PCC?
> 
> 1) Which embassy should I use to apply India PCC?
> 
> 2) What documents do I need for my Indian address? Is passport sufficient, but that only has my native address (where my parents are)?



1) I assume the one local to you. For CA it's SFO. I don't know where you are.

2) Check the requirements on the consulate website. It varies from consulate to consulate. For SFO, nothing but just passport (original).


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> Google


why i ask this, some institutes do this finger printing only for GC holders not for H1s..

request to share the details if you can. thanks


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> why i ask this, some institutes do this finger printing only for GC holders not for H1s..
> 
> request to share the details if you can. thanks


Too much analysis is also not good!

Why are you going with FBI approved channels and not just directly with FBI? Both take the same time - 1 week!

Visit your local police station and tell them you want to get FBI background check and they will take it from there - that's all I did. Hope it helps!!!


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just did my visa lodging today. Probably the first person in the financial year 2018.
> 
> ...


hey
Thanks for the info.
i have a question, as per your post. so, if we apply for EOI and got an invite and submit all the docs/ fee and during medical, if wife is pregnant, will the process be on hold ? or will it be processed for us and wife would be considered latter ?

Cheers!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vemasani82 said:


> hey
> Thanks for the info.
> i have a question, as per your post. so, if we apply for EOI and got an invite and submit all the docs/ fee and during medical, if wife is pregnant, will the process be on hold ? or will it be processed for us and wife would be considered latter ?
> 
> Cheers!


It will be on hold till you submit your wife's medicals.Only then yours will be processed.

If you want your application not to be blocked you got to take a risk of going for wife's medicals. In this case you if you get Grant before the child is born you will have to process Child 101 visa for your child which takes upto 15 months.

As a thumb rule what everyone does is they put the application on hold till the child is born and then do medicals for wife and child to get Grant for the whole family which is wise as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just did my visa lodging today. Probably the first person in the financial year 2018.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> who can do the Livescan for FBI PCC? any institutes?


I think livescan is only for US citzens or greencard holders... ?


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think livescan is only for US citzens or greencard holders... ?


Incorrect!

Anybody can get Livescan done from local Police Station.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kevin21 said:


> Incorrect!
> 
> Anybody can get Livescan done from local Police Station.


thanks for clarifying.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing kbjan26 - hope your family's baby journey goes smoothly.


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks, Bala!

I'm currently on a bridging visa(457) and 482 visa is currently being processed. I'm planning to apply for a State Sponsored Migration once I get my ACS assessment done - before I get the invitation, can I complete medicals? My PCC for India and Australia are less than 6 months old, so hopefully can I reuse the same?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Thanks, Bala!
> 
> I'm currently on a bridging visa(457) and 482 visa is currently being processed. I'm planning to apply for a State Sponsored Migration once I get my ACS assessment done - before I get the invitation, can I complete medicals? My PCC for India and Australia are less than 6 months old, so hopefully can I reuse the same?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


If you're applying for 189/190 you're encouraged to do your medicals before lodging, see:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Your PCC validity seems fine if you're applying in the next few months (personally if they had less than 3 months validity after lodging I would get fresh ones).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Thanks, Bala!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can complete medicals at any time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear Kbjan,
So we have to upload in all section or justify if not uploaded. What is included in all these sections? Are they the main sections and then do we have subsections? Can u briefly provide more info. about these sections?

Thank You



kbjan26 said:


> You can do the rest when as and when you get it I believe.
> 
> The CO will ask for it anyways.
> 
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> Dear Kbjan,
> So we have to upload in all section or justify if not uploaded. What is included in all these sections? Are they the main sections and then do we have subsections? Can u briefly provide more info. about these sections?
> 
> Thank You


It had sections categorized like "Character" , " Work experience". missing documents can be uploaded later as well.

It is just that the system expects documents to be uploaded that are ready before payment. You can still go ahead without document upload and then upload everything later or wait for the CO to ask for


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing kbjan26 - hope your family's baby journey goes smoothly.


Thanks bud. Yes just a few weeks away


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> I applied from California and here the timelines for PCC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did ditto in Chicago and same timelines. US PCC is very fast now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

rahulshyam79 said:


> I did ditto in Chicago and same timelines. US PCC is very fast now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are in Dallas, Texas.

Hey @Kevin, @RahulShyam79, @kbjan26 please help me on some of my questions here.

*Indian PCC Questions:*

1) I have Indian Passport issued in India, how long does it take for Indian Embassy to do PCC? 

2) I may get invite in the next round or the next-to-next. Should I start Indian PCC now itself to reduce time to lodge after invite?

3) I have my wife and 3 years old daughter also with me (both have passports issued in India). Do we need to do PCC for my daughter also, she is 3 years old and still that baby passport?

4) I did some homework on procedure, we can either send original passports or go in person. Can we go and apply in person - I'm not comfortable sending original passports over mail?

5) My wife has 2 passports: one before adding spouse's name, and the current passport with my name on it. If we have to send it via mail, do we need to send both the passports?

*US PCC Questions*
1) Both of you mentioned US PCC does not take time for Federal as well as State PCC. So, can I start that after I get invite?

2) Here also, do I need to get the PCC for my 3 year old daughter?

3) Could you please point me to website URL where I can apply for State/Federal PCC? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

p4karthikeyan said:


> We are in Dallas, Texas.
> 
> Hey @Kevin, @RahulShyam79, @kbjan26 please help me on some of my questions here.
> 
> ...



Indian PCC Questions:
1. If you take appointment and walk-in, they issue it on same day (as per NY Indian Embassy website) - I am yet to start this.
2. Your decision. Agents suggest to do PCC and Medicals after invite. PCC/Medicals expiry date will decide your IED
3. PCC needed only for applicants over 16 years age.
4. Yes you can go in person for PCC
5. Better to send both to avoid delays.

US PCC Questions
1. Yes
2.PCC needed only for applicants over 16 years age.
3. for Federal PCC :https://www.edo.cjis.gov/#/
for State PCC: check your state police website. I read some states dont provide PCC but they do provide a letter asking us to contact FBI for PCC.

Hope it helps.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you, Shekar.

Just on question/answer of 1) Are you sure, they give Indian PCC on same day even if the passports are issued in India? - I read somewhere it takes upto 4-6 weeks and thats what Kevin and RahulShyam also mentioned.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> We are in Dallas, Texas.
> 
> Hey @Kevin, @RahulShyam79, @kbjan26 please help me on some of my questions here.
> 
> ...


Answers inline


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thank you, Shekar.
> 
> Just on question/answer of 1) Are you sure, they give Indian PCC on same day even if the passports are issued in India? - I read somewhere it takes upto 4-6 weeks and thats what Kevin and RahulShyam also mentioned.


Not sure of this...my passport was renewed in Chicago and now I stay in NJ.
My wife's passport was issued in India.

as per the info in the below link:

*Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) will be issued only after confirmation of applicants Police Verification Records from the system. In the absence of confirmation through the system of Embassy/Consulate, matter will be referred to concerned authorities in India for clearance with a minimum time frame of 30 days.*



https://www.indiainnewyork.gov.in/p...jZDgwZTA1NDk1NjViODA1MmEzY2RkNDNkMTg0Y2QzZCJ9


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Not sure of this...my passport was renewed in Chicago and now I stay in NJ.
> My wife's passport was issued in India.
> 
> as per the info in the below link:
> ...


If you're mailing in the docs and not applying in-person, assume it's going to take 4-6 weeks.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks Kbjan26, shekar, kevin.

I will probably go visit Houston Embassy (the closest for me). 

@Kbjan26 - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx this link now says it is better to submit the documents asap, waiting for CO contact to do PCC/medicals would mean lots of months right? I'm not sure if its ok to just pay visa fees and submit all other documents except PCC/medicals? Has anyone done that kind of thing?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Thanks Kbjan26, shekar, kevin.
> 
> I will probably go visit Houston Embassy (the closest for me).
> 
> @Kbjan26 - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx this link now says it is better to submit the documents asap, waiting for CO contact to do PCC/medicals would mean lots of months right? I'm not sure if its ok to just pay visa fees and submit all other documents except PCC/medicals? Has anyone done that kind of thing?


Many has done that. Up to you the way you want to do


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

@kbjan26, I'm just going to follow you, lol


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Is it a problem if the address in your passport is obsolete and you no longer stay there?

I got my passport from a temporary address, this worries me.


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

benisrael said:


> Is it a problem if the address in your passport is obsolete and you no longer stay there?
> 
> I got my passport from a temporary address, this worries me.


Don't worry dude. I don't think any of us are staying in the address specified in Passport.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

There you go.. my lodge date just got pushed by a week. Awaiting PCC.
Don't want to delay my process until CO contact so will pay and lodge by 20th July.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hazzz said:


> There you go.. my lodge date just got pushed by a week. Awaiting PCC.
> Don't want to delay my process until CO contact so will pay and lodge by 20th July.


You can still attach documents as and when you get it. Not a problem at all. Good luck with your application


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just did my visa lodging today. Probably the first person in the financial year 2018.
> 
> ...


Were you able to generate your HAP ID after the payment?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Infiniteniny said:


> Were you able to generate your HAP ID after the payment?


I had done my medicals prior to visa lodging. I just linked my HAP ID in the application. So I am not the right guy to answer this question


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just did my visa lodging today. Probably the first person in the financial year 2018.
> 
> ...


:clap2:
How did you make your visa payment?
Did you upload your health examination HAPID docs before submitting your eLodge application?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

paritosh149 said:


> :clap2:
> How did you make your visa payment?
> Did you upload your health examination HAPID docs before submitting your eLodge application?


In the process of filling the application you will be asked to link HAP ID if you have already done your medicals


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

paritosh149 said:


> :clap2:
> How did you make your visa payment?
> Did you upload your health examination HAPID docs before submitting your eLodge application?


In the process of filling the application you will be asked to link HAP ID if you have already done your medicals


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> In the process of filling the application you will be asked to link HAP ID if you have already done your medicals




Hi Guys, can HAP-ID only be generated after invitation appears in immiaccount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Guys, can HAP-ID only be generated after invitation appears in immiaccount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that's how most of the members do. They do PCC and medicals only after visa lodge


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Infiniteniny said:
> 
> 
> > Were you able to generate your HAP ID after the payment?
> ...


I am trying to fill my health declaration to generate HAP ID but can't find Visa subclass 190/489 in the options. Is anyone going through this challenge currently? What can be done?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

So in the new procedure, if we don't upload any required documents before paying fees then for sure we will be contacted by CO ??


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

No you can generate a HAP ID before receiving invitation. You just need to create an Immiaccount. I have done that and finished my health check before receiving an invitation.


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

You can still attach documents as and when you get it. Not a problem at all. Good luck with your application[/QUOTE]

I thought you said once payment is made, documents can no longer be uploaded until CO asks?


----------



## rahulshyam79 (Feb 16, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> No you can generate a HAP ID before receiving invitation. You just need to create an Immiaccount. I have done that and finished my health check before receiving an invitation.




Ok got it thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello FAM, I have gotten to the stage where I am uploading documents and noticed that there is no option for health again. Previously, there used to a health section where health related documents such as health assessment and stuff are uploaded. But I just noticed I do not have it in mine. Is there anyone with same thing here?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulshyam79 said:


> Hi Guys, can HAP-ID only be generated after invitation appears in immiaccount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hm.. yes. You can mention HAP id when lodging.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Correction here. You can still go ahead and upload later. It is just that the system is asking to upload docuements what you have upfront.
> 
> Good luck


Is the reasoning mandatory has well? As you said the pop-up appears where we need to add the reasoning as why we aren't uploading it right now. If we can upload them later.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Is the reasoning mandatory has well? As you said the pop-up appears where we need to add the reasoning as why we aren't uploading it right now. If we can upload them later.


Reasoning is Mandatory in the pop up and website also says it's best to upload them as much as possible


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Infiniteniny said:


> Hello FAM, I have gotten to the stage where I am uploading documents and noticed that there is no option for health again. Previously, there used to a health section where health related documents such as health assessment and stuff are uploaded. But I just noticed I do not have it in mine. Is there anyone with same thing here?


Please help.


----------

